# Burton Sig Fit sizing



## ClarenceSale (Oct 6, 2013)

I had a pair of poacher pants and a pair of vent pants this year. Similar fit for both. I love it, not baggy not tight have plenty of room for a pair of sweatpants underneath. For comparison I am 120 lbs and 5'8". I wear a XS. I love Burton outerwear mainly cause I can really only find my size with them...:dunno: 

Go for it and maybe take a look at the Vent I can sit and strap in all day long and stay plenty dry I think they are a bargain for only 20 or 30 bucks more.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd go with M if I were you. I'm 6´2, 185 lbs and 33/34 waist. I have the Cargo pants in L and they're slightly too wide for me even with under amour, back protector and crash pads underneath. Lengthwise they're fine, could have used maybe half an inch more but they're ok if I don't pull them up to my bellybutton.  So I think you'll be fine with size M.

Solid pants.


----------

